# Flip Down Ceiling Mount ceiling for 40-50" TV- anyone try to DIY?



## bonjovi

Has anyone even attempted to build their own flip down TV mount? I need one for the bedroom. After arguing with the wife about moving furniture around it just wasn't working out.


I need to build some sort of flip down mount but I can build a tray ceiling or some sort of window soffit looking thing and put the tv inside it.

This is what I had in mind:










Unfortunately, I don't think I can afford it. It's damn expensive. According to the website which I am hoping had a typo it said $9000 bucks. (flatlift website) I saw them on ebay for about $2500. I feel like I can build this thing much cheaper but was wondering if anyone tried it. I saw a thread on a drop down type of deal from the attic but i am actually looking for something that flips down. Worse case scenario I just build something thats like a hinged attic door but no ladder and i don't motorize it.


I have some time before I do this but I don't think these things are just going to dramatically lower in price.


I just need to find some kind of actuator that goes from 90 degrees to 180 degrees but can hold the weight when in the 90 degree position. And it has to be IR! Hmmm.. gonna be tough I think


----------



## sv650s

try here
http://www.firgelliauto.com/default.php


----------



## gentamicinman

Bonjovi -

IO saw your post on the hinged ceiling mount.


Have you found a solution? I'm in the market too.


My quick and dirty approach is a hinged 3/4" plywood, with a track or shelf to support the flat screen when vertical - , but I hope there is a solution a little more glamorous than that.


What have you learned?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## bonjovi

I am actually looking at different kinds of hinges to see if there is a solution built into a hinge. The type of hinge we choose can probably make this a lot easier.


Otherwise i did some simple sketches that involve a track installed horizontally above the space that push and pull a tab so that you don't see anything except for the TV when it comes down.


The other option is an actuator mounted 45 degrees that pulls and pushes the plywood, but then you see it when its in the down position. The site given by sv650s has some great stuff.


If you want to go non motorized you can pretty much use the spring system used in pull down stairs usually used for attics. I'm trying to figure out a way to do that where it would look a little nicer aesthetically. I don't want to see large bulky hinges or springs on the side.


I have a newborn coming sometime in the next two weeks so I am not allowed to start any new projects. I'll probably be in research mode for the next few months but will post any results I have if I get to it.


----------



## Elmer12

I am thinking of a similar DIY. I am thinking of mounting a 40"LCD on the bedroom ceiling, and I am wondering if that size screen will look right in that position (Facing down), or will it survive the test even. Anybody ever try it?


----------



## Elmer12

On the vertical hide away, some type of motorized liniar translator, the kind with a worm drive on each side (like a garage door opener). Opps free patent time.


----------



## imsupermattt

I'm also very interested in this topic. I've done some thinking and researching, but the best I've found is this:
http://liftmytv.com/FLP-310_flip-down_tv_lift.html 


Which is awesome, but way more than I want to spend. All I really want is the motor they use to actuate this thing. Anyone have one and willing to give out the part number / specs? I just want to hard wire it to a wall switch and connect some sort of common mount to it.


----------



## RichTJ99

Hi,


Did anyone ever figure this out? I am also interested in doing this in my bedroom.


Thanks,

Rich


----------



## MrBobb

No traffic maybe too tough, too expensive, maybe not too good for neck either.


I'd prefer straight up/down rather than flip (looks cheesy).


----------



## RichTJ99

My issue is that the only place I can put the TV would be in front a sliding glass door going to a deck. I would rather a nice large wall but I wouldnt mind something that flips up. I may give that liftmytv.com website a chance?


----------



## tomandbeth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonjovi* /forum/post/17261234
> 
> 
> I am actually looking at different kinds of hinges to see if there is a solution built into a hinge. The type of hinge we choose can probably make this a lot easier.
> 
> 
> Otherwise i did some simple sketches that involve a track installed horizontally above the space that push and pull a tab so that you don't see anything except for the TV when it comes down.
> 
> 
> The other option is an actuator mounted 45 degrees that pulls and pushes the plywood, but then you see it when its in the down position. The site given by sv650s has some great stuff.
> 
> 
> If you want to go non motorized you can pretty much use the spring system used in pull down stairs usually used for attics. I'm trying to figure out a way to do that where it would look a little nicer aesthetically. I don't want to see large bulky hinges or springs on the side.
> 
> 
> I have a newborn coming sometime in the next two weeks so I am not allowed to start any new projects. I'll probably be in research mode for the next few months but will post any results I have if I get to it.



Yeah, I'm reminded of hideaway stairs going into the attic. The linear Actuator from the link above, with the center of gravity all above the ceiling so all that comes down is the screen would work. No exposed support. I'd recomment a metal frame behind the drop down ceiling part to avoid it warping on you. I'd guess 225 bucks for the actuator, 100 bucks each for the frame and an electrician, another 50 bucks for a remote control for the actuator and at most another 100 bucks for plywood, 2x4 s, nuts, bolts and springs. Use barbells for the counter weights.


----------



## inyouratmosphere

Holy crap! This is amazing! I feel like once you've figured out the right kind of hinges to use for this, please please please patent this for DIY projects. This is perfect for every married couple-the guy who wants to watch tv in bed vs the wife who doesn't want it messing up her interior decorating vision. Keep me posted!


----------



## cybrsage

It looks like no one has figured it out. Was hoping my bump would cause a surge in renewed interest!


----------



## wkearney99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inyouratmosphere* /forum/post/21687527
> 
> 
> Holy crap! This is amazing! I feel like once you've figured out the right kind of hinges to use for this, please please please patent this for DIY projects. This is perfect for every married couple-the guy who wants to watch tv in bed vs the wife who doesn't want it messing up her interior decorating vision. Keep me posted!



"Patent this for DIY" is like saying print money and then give it away. They're rather exclusive of each other.


The reason most of this gear is expensive is the risks are significant. The TVs are expensive. The risk of injuring someone if it falls would be expensive to litigate. Thus the amount of engineering that goes into it, and the cost of materials, drives up the costs. There's really no getting around that. Recessed or built-down can be done in ways that don't otherwise wreck a decor. Anything's possible, but it will cost something.


Then there's the frequency of use issue. When you're watching the TV a lot it's a bit pointless to go through a lot of effort/expense to hide it. More often than not it'll just get left in the displayed position. So work that into the decor instead.


----------



## giddyupbob

Want to mount a TV on my patio ceiling - Want to build it myself but need plans

Let me know if you get any!


----------



## cybrsage

I gave up on the flip down and went with a ceiling track. You can see my design and build of it here:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1415139/ceiling-mounted-track-kit-for-plasma-tv


----------



## smithdooin86

Don't know if this is still alive but I have a cheaper idea. True the many thousand dollar one looks amazing and is everyone's dream, more realistically a simple hinged ceiling mount with cable and some pulleys would suffice. My wife and I have video games nights so instead of her brother lugging over their tv and what not, I'm going to go ahead and use our in storage LG 42.


Here's mount: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tilt-Swivel-Plasma-LCD-LED-TV-Ceiling-Mount-23-24-26-27-30-32-37-40-42-45-46-1GZ-/170894589085?pt=US_TV_Mounts_Brackets&hash=item27ca1c7c9d


----------



## sCiEnt

This shouldn't be too difficult but will involve a fair amount of work. You can use a Somfy LT60 high torque tubular motor along with a Somfy Multilink to remote control the solution using RF. You would mount the motor within a steel tube and would weld on (for strength) a frame to the tube to mount the TV. You can hide the frame by attaching 1/4" paintable MDF on both sides. The TV would bolt on to it like a regular mount. The two ends of the tube would be anchored in 2" x 4" in the ceiling and the rotation of the tube caused by the motor would produce the motion necessary to swing the TV open and closed.


The swing in and out motion of the TV would be controlled by the RF remote. The motor has electronic limit switches that would allow the TV to retract and extend just the right distance. As a safety measure I would have an actuator that locks the TV in place when its retracted.


I've attached a picture to give you an idea of my idea


----------



## 2jack


Wow! Great Idea Scient! Did you complete the project. Can you post a photo.

I was thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## sCiEnt

I haven't built it. I was merely providing an idea for a build. I don't have the need for a flip down mount...yet


----------



## GWHITE75


Hello. I'm brand spanking new to this forum and joined due to this thread. Just recently I decided to put a TV on my patio, but wanted to protect/hide it when not in use, which led me to this thread. I have a balcony, so need to do a flush mount to ceiling. I'm surprised at the cost for a factory unit and more surprised that there is very little DIY projects of this nature out there. (At least from my limited searching)

 

I've been a motorhead for years, built or modified many cars and have done construction work in my youth, associated myself with a couple of Corvette forums, but never with an AVS forum until now. That being said, I've messed with electonics my whole life too, do most all of my own AVS needs in my home and vehicles, so have the ability and tools to build a lot of things. (And mess things up) I plan to build one of these units and now think I can accomplish at or under $500.00.

 

I'm assuming the gentleman who first started this thread is no longer interested in doing something of this nature, but glad to see others have kept the thread alive.

 

Thanks to sCiEnt, I set off on looking at tubular motors, which led me to other threads and eventually to Progressive Automations. I plan to use a linear track actuator motor and found a site that has units which handle 150 lb and 1300lb pulls. They are listed for $150.00 less remote actuation. With the linear track motor, I'll use pulleys and wire cable from garage door parts for the lifing part. My main concern now is the space needed and the type of frame I will build to withstand the stress of pulley mounts and track motor mounts. I don't want to fabricate it out of sheet metal, rather use aluminum pieces and wood. I don't have a DC Tig welder to weld aluminum, so would have to rivet pieces together, which can fatique with time in stress areas. Therefore, the default might have to be 1/8" flat steel plate, which I can weld, bend and fabricate. We'll see.



 

Here's a picture of the one I will use as my base design.

 

Here's a url to the motor I plan to use and pricing, but not sure if they sell to individuals or not, just yet.

http://www.progressiveautomations.com/actuators-track-linear-actuator-c-106.aspx

 

I am still in the planning stages for the bracket material to use, load calculations, pulley positioning and cable range, but will post my progress and it moves along. This is not the highest priority on my list of home improvements, but I find projects like this fun and challenging.


----------



## pcrespoh




 

Hola desde España
mi idea es . eléctrico del motor de la persiana estafa Integrada remoto de € 85 a continuacion.


----------



## pcrespoh


mas fotos


----------



## rdickson12


Firgelli Automations have made flip down tv lifts using their actuators www.FirgelliAuto.com   watch this video to see how

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar2lRzeH_qA


----------



## GWHITE75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdickson12*  /t/1180333/flip-down-ceiling-mount-ceiling-for-40-50-tv-anyone-try-to-diy#post_24121346
> 
> 
> 
> Firgelli Automations have made flip down tv lifts using their actuators www.FirgelliAuto.com   watch this video to see how
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar2lRzeH_qA


Good stuff. After my first post above, I designed another unit, which I like better.

 

I'm going a similar route as the one you linked, with a little different aspect. I've built my mount from 14 ga.square tubing and 3/16" flat steel, much like the one offered from:

 

http://www.peopleoflava.com  check out their MOUNTS - MMotion flip down TV mount. ($700.00 or so)

 

I'm using a Firgelli FA-1000-L-12-6" actuator. A little overkill, but I'm going to use a 60" TV with the idea of going up to 70" and don't want to use any extra assistance to pull it up. This actuator is capable of 800 lb. pull.

 

I've finished cutting/welding the mount and am awaiting the actuator before I can weld the final tangs to bolt it to the mount, then weld on an angled TV mount and finally the TV. Mine will have to hang down from the patio ceiling, due to the location.

 

 

*UPDATE Jan. 20, 2014*: I completed the mount, weight 50 pounds, re-inforced and installed under ceiling, bought Samsung 60" TV, AppleTV, Wireless HDMI and signal splitter for cable provider box, hooked up and watched the playoffs from the patio this weekend. Nice project and thanks to a few for the vendor paths to follow in order to design/build it.


----------



## MalevolentHamster

sCiEnt said:


> This shouldn't be too difficult but will involve a fair amount of work. You can use a Somfy LT60 high torque tubular motor along with a Somfy Multilink to remote control the solution using RF. You would mount the motor within a steel tube and would weld on (for strength) a frame to the tube to mount the TV. You can hide the frame by attaching 1/4" paintable MDF on both sides. The TV would bolt on to it like a regular mount. The two ends of the tube would be anchored in 2" x 4" in the ceiling and the rotation of the tube caused by the motor would produce the motion necessary to swing the TV open and closed.
> 
> The swing in and out motion of the TV would be controlled by the RF remote. The motor has electronic limit switches that would allow the TV to retract and extend just the right distance. As a safety measure I would have an actuator that locks the TV in place when its retracted.
> 
> I've attached a picture to give you an idea of my idea


I know this is an old post, but would this work for an 85lb plasma (Kuro)


----------



## GWHITE75

MalevolentHamster said:


> I know this is an old post, but would this work for an 85lb plasma (Kuro)


My opinion is that the tubular motor would not possess enough torque to raise an 85lb. TV. Those motors are mainly used for awnings or other functions that require light weight operation, such as extending and retracting fabric, etc. I think a possible alternative would be a gear driven motor that would provide adequate torque to move heavier weight. My solution was using an actuator, see my post above this one. It's almost 2 years and the outdoor system is still working flawlessly. I would like to attach a short video of the operation, but mine are too long, so will post several pictures at various stages of build, before final finishes were installed . I used a 12" actuator, capable of pulling 800lbs., in order to eliminate any issues with weight. Lesser weight capable actuators can be purchased and with various length throws. My TV is about 60lbs. and I plan to replace with a 70" in the future, but an 80" could be successfully mounted to the mechanism. BTW, I was unable to flush mount into the ceiling, due to limited space, as the ceiling is a deck for the balcony above.


----------



## MalevolentHamster

GWHITE75 said:


> My opinion is that the tubular motor would not possess enough torque to raise an 85lb. TV. Those motors are mainly used for awnings or other functions that require light weight operation, such as extending and retracting fabric, etc. I think a possible alternative would be a gear driven motor that would provide adequate torque to move heavier weight. My solution was using an actuator, see my post above this one. It's almost 2 years and the outdoor system is still working flawlessly. I would like to attach a short video of the operation, but mine are too long, so will post several pictures at various stages of build, before final finishes were installed . I used a 12" actuator, capable of pulling 800lbs., in order to eliminate any issues with weight. Lesser weight capable actuators can be purchased and with various length throws. My TV is about 60lbs. and I plan to replace with a 70" in the future, but an 80" could be successfully mounted to the mechanism. BTW, I was unable to flush mount into the ceiling, due to limited space, as the ceiling is a deck for the balcony above.


Thanks for reply. Would you mind sharing which actuator you used and how you're controlling it?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## GWHITE75

MalevolentHamster said:


> Thanks for reply. Would you mind sharing which actuator you used and how you're controlling it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mark


I posted earlier, but it appears to have not gone through. I purchased the actuator, no longer available, from Progressive Automation. I purchased the controller from Firgelli Automation. PA does have another actuator Model PA-03 for $138.00, that should work and the controller is $55.00 for the 2 channel remote control system, but I think you could find same/similar cheaper on the Internet. I paid $40.
Gary


----------



## MalevolentHamster

GWHITE75 said:


> I posted earlier, but it appears to have not gone through. I purchased the actuator, no longer available, from Progressive Automation. I purchased the controller from Firgelli Automation. PA does have another actuator Model PA-03 for $138.00, that should work and the controller is $55.00 for the 2 channel remote control system, but I think you could find same/similar cheaper on the Internet. I paid $40.
> Gary


Thanks Gary


----------



## Dongbeiren

A friend of mine just finished a project in his backyard gazebo, I believe he bought something from Amazon for not a lot of money and it had worked fine, I'll see if I can get the link.


----------



## MalevolentHamster

Dongbeiren said:


> A friend of mine just finished a project in his backyard gazebo, I believe he bought something from Amazon for not a lot of money and it had worked fine, I'll see if I can get the link.


That would be great!


----------



## Paul Christy

*Ribs? Firgelli DIY question*

I'm looking to do this with Firgelli automation parts, but I'm confused by their drawings. What are the "ribs" they describe on the plate that holds the TV? They say press from underneath---I don't get it. I assume it's a way to make the shelf/plate stiff enough to handle the weight, etc. Anybody ever actually DIY this project?


----------

